# 30 Cm In Iraq



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok People How Are You
Im Building A 30cm Tank From Ada 
I Am Currently Deployed To Iraq (army)
Im Not Gonna Let That Stop Me From Entering The 
International Aquatic Layout Contest This Year
So To Business

30 Cm Ada Tank
Ya 74 Co2 System Ada
Pollen Glass Diffuser
Aquasoil Small
4 X 13 Cp Floro Lights From Catalina Aquarium (special Custom Made) Total 52watts 
7.5 Watt Per Gallon (im Used To Dealing With Really Bright Lights)
Hagen Aqua Clear Hob Filter
Filter Media Polyester Floss Only
Stand Custom Made By Locals (free) Lucked Out
Manten Stones 
Possibly Bright Sand Also
Ferts... Brighty K , And Step One, Prime From Seachem 

I Would Post Pics But I Dont Know How To Attach Them
This Is My First Time Posting Here Or Anywhere For That Matter
Ive Benn A Reader On This Site For 4 Yrs And Im Just Lazy To Show My Work
So If You Can Help Me I Would Appreciat It

And Im Havin Problems With Customs Trying To Get Plants Into This Country So If You 
Have Any Experince With This Problem I Could Use Some Help Please
It Was A Feat Alone To Get Manten Stones Here From America

Thanks 
Elliot


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

As for customs, I really couldn't tell you anything since I have no experience with any foreign retailers. I know there are many members here who could give you some insight, however.

To post pictures, the best way to do it, IME, is to get a Photobucket membership, upload the files there and link to them in your posts.

For instance, to post a photo in your thread, get the URL of the image from Photobucket, and put:










Photobucket pre-codes the images for you, so essentially all you need to do is copy and paste the whole thing here.

Hope that helps; looking forward to seeing your tank!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Good luck, post your pics, and thank you for your service, Double!!!!!! You guys rock!!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes that's the spirit!!! Nothing's gonna stop us!!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thank you jessi for you insite to this matter and thank you for supporting the troops and all were doign our best

ya i got a photobucket but the connection is so bad i donno if the banwidth is strong enough to do that 
but if i can ill start a new thread with all my pics 

o and jesse congrats on tanks of the month i have been following your thread for some time now 
good job

hopefully soon myine will be tank of the month i have finely tuned my skills 

anyway illpost pics soon if i can


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Elliot: Have your Mom send you something priority mail and ask her the exact date it when out, count the days and may be we can send you some plants there man!
Be careful there and show up to one of the meetings when you come back home.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow lous how are you i m suprised you remember me how ae you it takes about 5-10 day for stuff to get here
but if you send some liek 
hairgrass or hc you know fairley tough plants theyll make it hopefully 
but you cant label it as plants youll have hell from customs im doing an igwami scape with manten rock ya ill be sure to make the next meeting i come home in april for about 3 weeks so ill be sure to call you 
gotta go back to work now 
thanks for helping tell the guys i say hi


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

building a tank while your away in Iraq, now thats dedication, I salute you doubleott05 : )


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Elliot , 

Let me know what you need . Captain Aquarium will make sure you get taken care of .


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey man! so that's where you been. Was wondering what happen to you and Rob. Got two coworker that came back from serving their tour. Be safe and serve us proud dude. rayer:

Thanh


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

First: THANK YOU for serving. 

Second: I have no idea how to get plants into Iraq from here. How are imports from other nations? IIRC there's a person who hangs out in the aquascaping forum from Turkey who always has gorgeous tanks. Something that started with G. Ghanzafar? I'm not sure, but perhaps finding someone at on that side of the world would be best instead of having plants sent across the Atlantic or the Pacific.


----------

